# I think my dog is sick



## Angel (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, hello all. Its been a very long time since I have posted here. Well, Angel threw up a lot for her tiny little frame. Recently we bought a dog food from our local feed store, apparently its not so good. After purchase, I was so sure I'd got the perfect food so I looked it up online. Nope. Horrible, horrible reviews, one woman had 30 small dogs that she purchased the food for, two died, 27 got sick with sores and one was Okay. 
It was expensive for such a small bag of food, 6 dollars for 4 pounds weight, it might last her the rest of her life, cause she eats maybe ten kibble pieces a day. The reviews said off caused dogs to vomit a lot and other problems. Well, its around the beginning of week two today. So, do you think its caused by the good or is she just not well? And what should I do if it is the food? We can't afford a vet visit or to buy her more food... Also, I took a photo if any wants to look at it.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

So sorry to hear your dog is not well but have to be totally honest if you think it's the food that's caused her to be so unwell then you really should not continue feeding it to her, especially as you have read so many reviews with other people saying that their dogs had become unwell and some had died too is it really worth risking your dog becoming worse or losing her for the sake of buying a new bag of food? I do hope your dog makes a full recovery soon. X


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I think if it was the food she would ha e been sick in the cirst ouple of days. 


eather fast her (no food) for a day or give her something bland like chiken/egg/white fish and some boiled rice for a day to settle her stomoch. then start her back on her food again. if she is still being sick then you will need to chainge her food or take her to the vets(the chainging food will probably be cheeper to try first). why was it you chainged her food to begin with what was she on before. 


if its just a normal tummy bug i would finnish off the food you have but in the mean time look into the next one you want to try thats way you will know more about the food before you get it. 

some dogs can thrive on a food that has a low raithing. i know some dogs who are on food that i would class as garbige. but its the only food that doesnt run the guts out of them.


----------

